# Brown Gold



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

Got a few pieces of this saturday almost 3/d and it is mostly still rough. Claro walnut burl!!


----------



## Paarker (Mar 20, 2013)

That stuff is way to ugly to use on a project. If you send it to me I'll dispose of it properly.


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

In the wood world, that's the kind of stuff I live for. Getting my hands on that kind of find makes me giddy.

Nice find. Last one I had like that was red oak.


----------



## guglipm63 (Feb 27, 2013)

those are beautiful. now to figure out what to use them on


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

guglipm63 said:


> those are beautiful. now to figure out what to use them on


Oh there are plenty of things to build with them. Most of these will be sold and I will be getting a bunch more. I will post later this year what I did with one of them.


----------

